# Suche 6" TP und SPS CPU313 oder ähnlich



## Zimbo30 (26 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte eine kleine Hausautomation erstellen.
Suche dafür noch ein 6" Touchpanel  in Verbindung eine SPS Richtung
Siemens/VIPA 313. Vielleucht hat ja noch jemand was für  ich übrig 

Freue mich über PN´s 
Gruß Zimbo


----------



## crash (26 November 2009)

schon mal in der bucht gestöbert?
da gibts immer was.


----------



## Zimbo30 (27 November 2009)

Habe schon geschaut aber da ist das Angebot ja ziemlich eingeschränkt (TP177). Dachte es gibt noch andere schöne Anbieter....


----------



## Oldboy (30 November 2009)

Hallo,

Ich hätte da ein neues 7" TP von Xinje incl. Software und Downloadkabel um 200€ übrig- http://www.xinje-sps.eu/cp446.html

lg Oldboy


----------



## Rudi (5 Dezember 2009)

Hallo, Bei dem Link meckert mein Virenscanner.


----------



## Oldboy (5 Dezember 2009)

Probiers mal mit dem: http://www.xinje.com/0/cp446.html


----------

